# Check Out My Mini Mules



## TinyMiteVillage (Oct 9, 2006)

I finally learned how to post pics.......yeaeeeehhhhhhaaaawwwwww.......so now I can share my mini mule boys....they are half brothers. The black one is Moses and the silver dapple is Amos.........thats me and my son Ethan getting ready to show them in halter. Amos won high points halter at our local saddle club......yyyyiiipppeeeeee.......actually my mini horse and my mini donkey won high point halter also......


----------



## Marnie (Oct 9, 2006)

They are darling. I was to a sale where they had two full brothers, both a red color and small, really cute, they were 2 and 3 yr olds. If I wasn't trying to cut down so badly, I'd loved to have bought them for a cart. They were sooooo cute. Thankfully they went to the same home. No one at the sale wanted to see them split up. Love your little darlings.



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 9, 2006)

THEY ARE ADORABLE! TOO CUTE FOR WORDS! I CAN'T WAIT TO FOR MY PETUNIA TO HAVE HER BABY! THANKS FOR POSTING THE PICTURE, I LOVE LOOKING, NIKKI


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 9, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]They are darling!



: Love the picture! Thanks for posting it. Now you can post more since you know how now. Keep 'em coming!



: Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## tifflunn (Oct 9, 2006)

: They are so cute!



: ! Love those halters



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh, they are too cute !! I love their names. I agree...those halters are pretty snazzy



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 9, 2006)

Ohhhh, those little mules are so adorable!



:



: THanks for sharing the pics of them. Corinne


----------



## Denali (Oct 9, 2006)

Those two are so cute!!! Yep, I can see, I need at least one of those also!! :bgrin My husband is not liking this donkey forum very much right now!!



:

Vicki


----------



## minimule (Oct 9, 2006)

They're both cute!

You know Denali....I have 6 right now.....



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 10, 2006)

Vicki, your hubby will get use to it, and eventually he'll look outside and say "where did all those come from"? like mine did, when he realzied my little herd had grown to 46, (but I am happy to say I did go down to 41 just lately, and would like to cut back to about 35 :bgrin ) I just looked at him smiled and said--"did you just move in"?? dont you remember we bought them! (actually I bought them, and told him AFTER they were already home! :bgrin



:



:



: ) THANK GOD for easy going hubbys. He just answered a phone call over the weekend, it was someone calling me about 2 bred jennys, a spotted jack, and a spotted gelding...this guy called me ..HONESTLY, I didnt call him!...Bob is kind of keeping a close eye on the horse trailer and the pasture now, hmmmm....wonder why??? :bgrin :bgrin Shannon and Jolene, I am still telling myself NO. You two will be so proud of me if I can stick to it just once. You know there could be alot worst things to get addicted to :bgrin



:



: :bgrin My cutting back seems to work in the opposite direction for me! Corinne


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you all so much I am so excited I learned how to post pics. Thanks to Gini A from CMHR board. We were at the AMHA World show and she showed me how. I was ecstatic...........lol....I love my mule boys. I am getting another next spring it will be a half brother or half sister to Amos and Moses. We are praying for a girl.........lol...............Her name will be Ellie Mae.........lol........and if it is a boy I am thinking Jethro.......lol..

Here is the website for the halters.........http://www.knotsandrope.com/.........just tell her I sent you....they are awesome halters. I have 8 of them and a pair of bridle reins.....


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 10, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]



: [/SIZE] Yes, thank heaven for understanding hubby's!!



: I don't know what I would do without mine. His idea of downsizing is not the same as mine. We recently returned a horse to a friend that had been staying with us for the past year and then I took in two more full size quarter horses. So we got rid of one and added two more. He said something didn't add up right! He's so good to me!!



: Shannon :bgrin 

And Corinne, I'll believe it when I see it...LOL!!!! :aktion033:



:


----------



## Beccy (Oct 12, 2006)

Your boys are gorgeous!



My husband has always wanted a team of mini mules, so recently we got a lovely mini Jack, and next year we will breed him to one of our mares. Seeing your boys makes me wish we had bred one this year. Good luck showing them!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 22, 2006)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Vicki, your hubby will get use to it, and eventually he'll look outside and say "where did all those come from"? like mine did, when he realzied my little herd had grown to 46, (but I am happy to say I did go down to 41 just lately, and would like to cut back to about 35 :bgrin ) I just looked at him smiled and said--"did you just move in"?? dont you remember we bought them! (actually I bought them, and told him AFTER they were already home! :bgrin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok girls repeat after me:

IT IS EASIER TO ASK FOR FORGIVENESS THAN TO ASK FOR PERMISSION




:



:



:



:



:


----------



## Shari (Nov 22, 2006)

Very cute!



:

Love the halters too.


----------

